
“Hello, world” from scratch on a 6502 - geuis
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LnzuMJLZRdU
======
1_player
Off topic but this is a good place to ask: anyone know any
tutorial/guide/youtube channel about learning electronics.

I grew up around my father being an electronic engineer, and even though I was
more interested in the computers in his lab, I've seen my fair share of
resistors, diodes, capacitors, breadboards and datasheets, but I have no idea
how to build an electrical circuit more than wiring a LED to a battery.

Any pointer is appreciated.

~~~
vo2maxer
Make: Electronics by Charles Platt[1] is a good start followed by the author's
own recommendation for further study, Practical Electronics for Inventors by
Paul Scherz and Simon Monk[2].

[1][http://www.plattelectronics.com/books.html](http://www.plattelectronics.com/books.html)

[2][http://simonmonk.org/pefi4/](http://simonmonk.org/pefi4/)

